# Convertible trunk divider



## Kelly Rowe (Feb 10, 2021)

Hi all, 
I’ve read the several convos on here about this subject and they all seem to be about trunk dividers for the hardtop and sedan. I have a 65 ragtop and even Ames does not show a divider for a Vert. Did they not have one, or was there another treatment to cover the rear seat back? Thanks


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

I don't think the Drop-Tops used a hardboard divider like the HT or SDN due to the Conv'ts having a vinyl well cover I guess it would have been redundant.


----------



## Kelly Rowe (Feb 10, 2021)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> I don't think the Drop-Tops used a hardboard divider like the HT or SDN due to the Conv'ts having a vinyl well cover I guess it would have been redundant.


Thanks for the reply.
So you can see the back of the rear seat and the top motor and frame, etc. when the trunk is open?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

they had a cover 1/2 way down the top seat back ;;;
I have had a few original convert rear seats from 64 -67 's


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

For the most part yes, IIRC the pump assemblies have a separate cardboard cover.


----------



## Kelly Rowe (Feb 10, 2021)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> they had a cover 1/2 way down the top seat back ;;;
> I have had a few original convert rear seats from 64 -67 's


Thank you


----------

